# Seidelmann 30



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,
We currently own a 1984 Seidelmann 30T (not a 29.9). We have been using it on an inland lake and it behaves very well for this purpose. Next year we''re going to start venturing out. We''re going to keep a boat on the coast so we can start cruising the as far north as the Outer Banks of NC and down as far as the Keys, with possible excursions to Bermuda. Eventually going as far as the BVI and across to Costa Rica etc.
The guy i bought the boat from (the original owner) said it was perfect for this. She has good manners under sail and seems to be rock solid. Is this a good boat for this purpose? If not what is? Our boat budget is about 30K.
The thing that makes this one look sweet is that it''s paid for.
I would appreciate the input.
Dirt


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

This is not a cut and dry question. On the down side, it is my recollection that these boats were quite deep (over 6 feet). That is less than ideal on the Outer Banks. They were also a little tender and lightly built for the heavier conditions that are mor frequently encountered in this area. Also there will be cost assocaited with moving the boat that would not be recouped.

On the flip side, you know the boat and like it. Its paid for and if you sell her, you might have advertising costs or brokers fees. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jeff,
This boat has the shoal draft 4''-2". It weights right at 9000 lbs and is 38% ballasted. I don''t know if the previous owner was truthfull or not, but he stated that he''d had her in fifteen foot sea''s. I''ve had her out in eight foot swells and forty mph winds. Mind you i dropped the sails and motored after it got over twenty five with gust to thirty five. Either she''s not to tender or i''m to dumb to notice. To me she seems pretty stable.
There just aren''t many around so i don''t know if there up to the cruising i want to do.
Thanks Again
Dirt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff,
Just registered to this site in an effort to initiate the process of selling a '86 Seidelmann 295 for a friend. It is located on Long Beach Isl. NJ. and the seller is anxious. Might you suggest a route to do this most expediently?


----------

